
The Hercules System/370, ESA/390, and Z/Architecture Emulator - brakmic
http://www.hercules-390.org/
======
marktangotango
Interestingly, the guys who hacked the bank mainframes[1] in Europe used
Hercules and bootleg copies of z/os to find the exploits they used.

[1] [https://www.pcworld.com/article/2034733/pirate-bay-
cofounder...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/2034733/pirate-bay-cofounder-
charged-with-hacking-ibm-mainframes-stealing-money.html)

------
tyingq
IBM should buy this and offer some modified licensing for their various
mainframe OS offerings that would encourage some developer community. Some
sort of "unrestricted for non commerical use" clause.

As is, it's a nice emulator that you can't really use legally with anything
other than an ancient version of MVS or similar.

~~~
curmudgeon9
IBM already has an official Z emulator they could offer for free non-
commercial use, if they wanted:

[https://www.ibm.com/us-en/marketplace/z-systems-
development-...](https://www.ibm.com/us-en/marketplace/z-systems-development-
test-environment)

~~~
tiernano
Starting at $4,780.00 USD* per year

Ouch!

